# IRS Conversion...



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

I know ive seen it on here somewheres... but im wanting to convert my 99 foreman to IRS... can u just buy the conversion or does it have to be custom built?!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont know if theres a bolt on kit available... but I do know that Turner Cycles in Humble, Tx does custom work and has several pics of SRA Hondas that he's converted into IRS. They all look pretty sweet, it'd be worth lookin into


----------



## LSU Menardo (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks man...


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Pondhopper does extremely good work, and I'm pretty sure he can build you an IRS conversion. Hes got a couple of bad to the bone IRS swapped Hondas, ones a 450 and the other is a 420.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I've seen pondhoppers work in person and was extremely impressed with it. The only thing is IRS conversion can easily get expensive.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes they can.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

x3 on pondhopper customs ....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you would probly be better off to find an rincon being parted out an buy the frame to put your stuff on it


----------

